# Anyone know how to program the remote?



## bobed2121 (Apr 5, 2007)

I saw our installation technician quickly pressing some button on the remote to get my DVD player to work with the dish remote. Anyone know how that is done? He didn't use any codes he was just pressing one of the buttons multiple times and fianlly the DVD player started to work.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

bobed2121 said:


> I saw our installation technician quickly pressing some button on the remote to get my DVD player to work with the dish remote. Anyone know how that is done? He didn't use any codes he was just pressing one of the buttons multiple times and fianlly the DVD player started to work.


If you do not know the "code" for the equipment you want to control, or is it not listed in the OM, there is a process, though can be time consuming, that allows you to scan through all the available codes for a piece of equipment.

Going from memory: (you may want to confirm the procedure in the OM)
You power on the piece of equipment
Press/hold the corresponding red button on the remote, until all 4 flash 3x
Press Channel up/down to pass through all the available codes.
When/if the equipment turns off, press # to record the code.


----------

